# How to make Trestle



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Today I have decided to elevate my entire RR using Trestle.

Reasoning: At the moment I have not laid track in my yard. I plan on selling this house in the next 2 years and move into my retirement home. therefore I do not want to put anything permanent down nor have to large of a layout. When I do move to my next home I plan on going all out on my layout.


I will require Trestle in my next layout so why not make a lot now..... My first layout will be a triangle loop with 10ft turns that will rest on 1inch pea stone, as seen below.










Click for Track Plan
[/b][/b]_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link - Mod_

So my big question of the day is How do I make these trestles? I will raise the track 1 ft off the ground, what is a stable angle to use and what can I use to seal it to protect from the environment?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Complicated things but l;ook in the archives section of this topic & you MUST follow what Dwight says, re changing it to show all (topics) it is likely to come up as 'last 30 days', and no topics otherwise! 

Here is a active link http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=13 


Then there are 128 pages of articles and some will be about trestles - look for T J Lee for a start, there is lots of help there. 


A basic size of the upright bents is (for 1/20th scale) 1/2" square, and lots of wood will be needed









Finally have a look for the Kalmbach book on 'Model Railroad Bridges & Trestles': it naturally mainly covers the smaller gauges but has a lot of information in it, including some plans of wood bridges and trestles, which can always be enlarged, for the main bents a jig also will be needed to ensure they are all the same.

Garden Textures web site will possibly give you some ideas, they also sell plans as well as their kits.

Happy building!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have used the following clinic for a guide on building trestles

http://members.cox.net/sn3nut/trestles%20part%201.htm 

Stan

www.tttrains.com/largescale


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

when you want your trestles to last, the critical point will be, where the wood comes in contact with earth or concrete. 
while any wood holds out satisfactory in air, the only wood i found not to rot, where it touches earth, is the "palo santo"/palisander, we use down here for fence posts.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what little I know about trestle building: 

http://sites.google.com/site/garden-railroad/Home/trestle-building 

Hope that is useful. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This weekend I performed an experiment. I built 2 Trusses out of a $5 strip of PVC door stop. I made it 1 foot high and 5 inch wide in top and 10 inch on bottom. Cutting the PVC was easy and a bit messy. The PVC glue is fast drying so you got to be accurate on the first shot. after that I painted the PVC with semi gloss black. It took 3 coats and it came up uneven color on the cut sides as the uncut sides were smoother it gave more of a shine than the cut side. 

Once the paint dries in a couple of hours I will post a picture.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the two Truss that I made. Notice that the paint did not take evenly.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Many make an elevated line just using the concrete deck blocks that hold a 4x4 for an upright. Tie together with 2x6 treated wood that you screw to them. No holes in the ground required and you could take the whole thing with you when you move. Jerry


----------

